# Socialist Party: "Nationalise Dell!"



## Brendan Burgess (24 Feb 2015)

I had actually thought that this was a send-up. 

http://www.thejournal.ie/socialist-party-nationalise-dell-1796089-Nov2014/

_During the course of a debate on [broken link removed], Coppinger said: “We’ve seen Dell leaving Limerick. I would have advocated that they should be taken into public ownership, that the workers who work in those industries could run them, could run those industries. We have the skills and capabilities to do that.”_

We need to adapt Poe's lay to the Socialist Party 

_Without a winking smiley or other blatant display of humor, it is utterly impossible to parody a creationist in such a way that someone won't mistake for the genuine article_


----------



## Gerry Canning (24 Feb 2015)

Dear Brother Brendan of the not-so-socialist party.

This calumny or is it calamity, cannot be perpetu somethingated, damn it, can,t continue.
(that said she did say it) 

Come on now its the 1st of March not 1st of April we are approaching.

Seriously I have a mild dose of Socialism but God above ,where do these cuckoo views come from ? 
They surely know how to ensure they remain on the fringe and how to de-vote themselves.  
ps. Bring on the Revolution!


----------



## Steven Barrett (24 Feb 2015)

That has to be a wind up. I can't take it seriously


----------



## monagt (24 Feb 2015)

'_“We’ve seen Dell leaving Limerick. I would have advocated that they should be taken into public ownership, that the workers who work in those industries could run them, could run those industries. We have the skills and capabilities to do that.”
_
She did say it and its complete nonsense from a ex teacher who does not have clue about business. 

It unfortunate that the incompetence, corruption and arrogance of the 3 main parties has thrust these individuals onto centre stage.

It now looks like a SF government in the election after the next election.


----------



## Gerry Canning (24 Feb 2015)

monagt said:


> '_“We’ve seen Dell leaving Limerick. I would have advocated that they should be taken into public ownership, that the workers who work in those industries could run them, could run those industries. We have the skills and capabilities to do that.”
> _
> She did say it and its complete nonsense from a ex teacher who does not have clue about business.
> 
> ...


.....................................................

Sorry if I was too flippant but you couldn,t write it ! Has a Father Ted feel to it !


----------



## Firefly (24 Feb 2015)

Fantastic stuff! Purple nailed it when he started calling one of these groups "People Before Logic" !!

Can you imagine what kind of products would be turned out by a nationalized Dell !!!


----------



## 44brendan (24 Feb 2015)

All sounds very flippant and not to be taken seriously. However on a broadly similar vein The Labour Party are putting forward a motion to prevent an IAG takeover of the Government shares of Aer Lingus. This motion is not based on value for money of the shareholding or on the potential for IAG to add jobs/value post takeover, but purely on the basis that as a result of this takeover some administrative jobs may be put at risk. The new Chief Executive has stated that while there may well be some redundancies these will be less than 22, voluntary and restricted to treasury/other admin functions where IAG already can supply expertise.
OK there is not a direct comparison as The Government already own their Aer Lingus shares, but clearly the political imperative from a Socialist type party is job protection at all costs. So who can blame Ruth Coppinger/Jim Higgins who operate at the extreme left side of Socialism as their primary function is to protect jobs at the lower level. Cost and missed opportunities are not their concern!!!


----------



## Delboy (24 Feb 2015)

Firefly said:


> Fantastic stuff! Purple nailed it when he started calling one of these groups "People Before Logic" !!
> 
> Can you imagine what kind of products would be turned out by a nationalized Dell !!!




[broken link removed]


----------



## Gerry Canning (24 Feb 2015)

Delboy said:


> [broken link removed]


Come on now Delboy , get serious.
Who would make the frame , never mind the beads!


----------



## Delboy (24 Feb 2015)

Gerry Canning said:


> Come on now Delboy , get serious.
> Who would make the frame , never mind the beads!


They'd bring in Unionised Craftworkers from Waterford Glass of course for the frames.
The beads could be sourced in North Korea where they'd still have the technology for that type of product


----------



## Gerry Canning (24 Feb 2015)

Delboy said:


> They'd bring in Unionised Craftworkers from Waterford Glass of course for the frames.
> The beads could be sourced in North Korea where they'd still have the technology for that type of product


Don,t you be stupid Delboy.

Come on now, Glass frames and radio-active beads.!


----------



## Steven Barrett (24 Feb 2015)

Yet no one really called her out on it. Instead of telling her how ridiculous her suggestion was that the Irish government nationalise an American megacap company, they entertained the idea by talking about the ramifications of carrying out such an action. 


Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## Gerry Canning (24 Feb 2015)

SBarrett said:


> Yet no one really called her out on it. Instead of telling her how ridiculous her suggestion was that the Irish government nationalise an American megacap company, they entertained the idea by talking about the ramifications of carrying out such an action.
> 
> 
> Steven
> www.bluewaterfp.ie


Seems to be that interviewers do not know to use common-sense in interviewing.

Interviewing drifts between not listening to answers, cutting answers off in mid -flow and barracking those few interviewees who try to respond with something stronger than the  glib sound bites that most interviewers seem to require.
Between times, the interviewers bark out questions that bear little relevance to what the interviewee said.
Rant over!


----------



## Steven Barrett (24 Feb 2015)

Gerry Canning said:


> Seems to be that interviewers do not know to use common-sense in interviewing.
> 
> Interviewing drifts between not listening to answers, cutting answers off in mid -flow and barracking those few interviewees who try to respond with something stronger than the  glib sound bites that most interviewers seem to require.
> Between times, the interviewers bark out questions that bear little relevance to what the interviewee said.
> Rant over!



Do you still miss Jeremy Paxman?


----------



## monagt (24 Feb 2015)

SBarrett said:


> Yet no one really called her out on it. Instead of telling her how ridiculous her suggestion was that the Irish government nationalise an American megacap company, they entertained the idea by talking about the ramifications of carrying out such an action. Steve www.bluewaterfp.ie



The "arch FG Blueshirt" George Hook actually did.............so we had 2 people not making a lot of sense. She knows it was dumb but then defended it.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Feb 2015)

Delboy said:


> [broken link removed]



It would look like that in the promotional material, but after a few days of nationalised industry practices, it would turn out more like


----------



## Conan (24 Feb 2015)

Guys, somebody needs to tell Ms Coppinger that we should nationalise Apple. After all they are worth a lot more and have loads of cash that we could use to fund the water infrastructure, abolish property taxes and give the rest to the Greeks so that they can give free electricity, increase social welfare payments and recruit loads more public servants etc.
Ruth, if you are going to nationalise some company, at least pick a good one!!!!!!


----------



## Deiseblue (24 Feb 2015)

Delboy said:


> They'd bring in Unionised Craftworkers from Waterford Glass of course for the frames.
> The beads could be sourced in North Korea where they'd still have the technology for that type of product



Not a chance  , the tax free lump sums averaging € 40,000 for the Glass workers will be paid next month & the hugely improved pensions (  + the OAP already payable to some & in due course to all on attaining the appropriate age ) are already in place.

It's the life of Reilly for the workers , no need for paid employment unless they wish it !

And Ruth Coppinger is an idiot !


----------



## monagt (25 Feb 2015)

"It's the life of Reilly for the workers , no need for paid employment unless they wish it !"

I'm not familiar with the story but I think they paid into pensions for 40+ years and ended up with very little due to lax regulation on the authorities fault.
If the Government forces regulation on people then it should be responsible when it fails in "its duty of care".  They put these Regulators in place who fail to "regulate"  and its still going on.
One example is the presentation to the Oireachtas by the Assoc of Heating and Plumbing crowd that indicates 100,000 uncertified gas boiler installations in the Republic and no one chasing it up, the regulator says everything is fine (ala the banks.)

Sorry about the rant


----------



## Firefly (25 Feb 2015)

Conan said:


> Guys, somebody needs to tell Ms Coppinger that we should nationalise Apple. After all they are worth a lot more and have loads of cash that we could use to fund the water infrastructure, abolish property taxes and give the rest to the Greeks so that they can give free electricity, increase social welfare payments and recruit loads more public servants etc.
> Ruth, if you are going to nationalise some company, at least pick a good one!!!!!!



We should nationalise all the recruitment agencies too - no need for anyone to change job as there would be full employment and everyone would be paid the same, in a Looney Left utopia!!


----------



## Purple (25 Feb 2015)

Deiseblue said:


> Not a chance  , the tax free lump sums averaging € 40,000 for the Glass workers will be paid next month & the hugely improved pensions (  + the OAP already payable to some & in due course to all on attaining the appropriate age ) are already in place.
> 
> It's the life of Reilly for the workers , no need for paid employment unless they wish it !
> 
> And Ruth Coppinger is an idiot !


Someone has hacked Deise's account and posted my reply in his name. It wasn't me, I swear!!


----------



## Delboy (12 Apr 2015)

She not only confirms she'd nationalise Dell, she'd also have nationalised Waterford Crystal and thinks Dunnes Stores should come under the states remit also!!!!
http://www.thejournal.ie/ruth-coppinger-interview-2040266-Apr2015/
Could you imsgine Waterford Crystal under state ownership...now much millions of euro would be lost every year in perpetuity! Never mind the irony of a luxury crystal glass manufacturer selling expensive pieces to the worlds wealthy , being in state ownership!!!


----------



## Fisherman (13 Apr 2015)

Is it possible for one to donate their brain to science while still alive?


----------



## Deiseblue (14 Apr 2015)

Delboy said:


> She not only confirms she'd nationalise Dell, she'd also have nationalised Waterford Crystal and thinks Dunnes Stores should come under the states remit also!!!!
> http://www.thejournal.ie/ruth-coppinger-interview-2040266-Apr2015/
> Could you imsgine Waterford Crystal under state ownership...now much millions of euro would be lost every year in perpetuity! Never mind the irony of a luxury crystal glass manufacturer selling expensive pieces to the worlds wealthy , being in state ownership!!!



Ah good old Ruth whose utterances are beyond parody !

We can only be grateful that the State effectively nationalised the Glass pension scheme - meeting the shortfall at a cost of some €180,000,000 .


----------



## so-crates (14 Apr 2015)

Fisherman said:


> Is it possible for one to donate their brain to science while still alive?



If it isn't in use then it shouldn't be problematic to remove


----------



## Firefly (20 Oct 2015)

.


----------

